# film latttitude and cross processing



## knowstial (Jun 11, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew how different film lattitudes will affect cross processing specifically in negative rolls. can someone give examples of film stock and results? I will also post on darkroom.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 11, 2007)

Cross-processing and film latitude are completely unconnected.
Cross-processing is a method used with colour film. You process transparency film as if it were negative, or process neg film as if it were transparency. The two methods of development use different colour couplers so the resultant colours are not what you would naturally expect.
Film latitude is to do with the exposure range a film is capable of dealing with.
If you plot a graph for a film's response to light - density against exposure - you find there are two points: Dmax and Dmin. That is, the minimum density that the film will record and the maximum. The exposure range equivalent between these two points is the film latitude.
So to answer your question: latitude has absolutely no effect on cross processing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 11, 2007)

Not to mention I have never been able to figure out what would be on the film EXACTLY anyway.  In either case.  I need one of those charts to carry with me.


----------

